# Sida



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Sida Rhombifolia tincture - for those of you who don't have a copy of "Herbal Antibiotics" by Stephen Harrod Buhner, you need to buy one. One of the many plants listed and described in great detail is Sida Rhombifolia, a broad spectrum antibiotic. It's been tested head to head with its pharmaceutical counterparts. Against things like malaria it was 98% effective. The best pharmaceutical is only 92% effective. A plant every one in the south should know. It has a couple of cousins, the main one being Sida acuta, all are introduced. They grow around every barn I've ever seen, commonly called wire weed. A very tough plant, I've seen it choke a bush hog. The second pic is S. rhombifolia

http://www.amazon.com/Herbal-Antibiotics-Alter&#8230;/&#8230;/1603429875

It's a bit hard to tincture, had to use a blender on the leaves. I ended up with a 1:2.5 ratio. I've used it to good effect on horses and donkeys, however, goats have a problem with this plant, don't know about sheep.

Run a google image search on Sida rhombifolia, 100's of images.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Unfortunately on our noxious weeds list, illegal to grow here. I've kept my eye out for it since moving here and haven't seen one wild patch .


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know if I've ever seen it, but I'll start looking for it. How do you tincture it?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Starcreek said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen it, but I'll start looking for it. How do you tincture it?


I use meat scissors on the stems... tough stuff, cut in about 1/8 inch pieces. The leaves and tender stems I ran through a blender. In a Quart jar I got 8 ounces of plant material. I added 20 ounces of everclear to cover it.

I had a Sida "simplers tincture" sour last year because of moisture content. It was suggested that I use everclear... 195 proof. Last year I used 80 proof Smirnoff, which is 40% alcohol and 60% water.

Because the plant material expanded I had to add another 1.5 ounces of everclear. The ratio ended up above 1:2.5. Get some good books, I've posted several.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Another benefit... This plant contains between 16% and 25% protein depending on how it is grown. Not very tasty but! In hard times I'll add it to a stew in a heart beat. 

A warning, it also contains ephedrine, another issue for those with heart problems.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

I have the mentioned book and it is excellent. Trying to locate sida in and around our property. Gotta be here. Just don't know it well enough to locate. And - sigh - all the recent bush hogging had cut down stuff I really wanted to look at. Grrr...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are a couple free E-books...........................
Hey they might not be much but they are free

Herbal Antibiotics Box Set: 55 Herbs
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y9H7HBK...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00Y9H7HBK&tag=false

Natural & Herbal Antibiotics Box Set:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YDIQM2A...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00YDIQM2A&tag=false

Herbal Antibiotics Box Set: 66 The Best Herbal Remedies
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011AOOT1K...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B011AOOT1K&tag=false

Natural Antibiotics Box Set:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0115SBVLW...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B0115SBVLW&tag=false


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you so much! Got them!


----------

